# Want to adopt another GSD



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that Juta has been with us for 4 months and has just turned out wonderful, we are thinking of getting her a companion. We have the space.
Question that concerns me.

Not sure if I should get a female or a male? 
Older or younger?

since Juta is only 55 lbs I would like to find a dog that is whitin her weight.
any suggestions?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is Juta? I know I like a five year split between my dogs.

That way I have the time to socialize and exercise one dog entirely to get them 'practically perfect' in any and all situations. Am able to afford all the dog classes to assure I can take my dog to family reunions. off leash hikes, hotels/motels, anywhere in a car, on my vacations/holidays................. No worries about affording any vet bills that may crop up during their younger years (spay plus shots plus unexpected things).

Then when I get a new dog I can focus most of my time, energy and funds towards the new dog cause my other one I have PERFECT!!


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

Juta is 5 and a half now, I was thinking a 1.5 to 2 year old, Juta gets along well with other dogs, and people. She never had puppies and is real drawn to puppies, but I think a younger dog would be better than a puppy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If Juta is 'perfect' after just 4 months with you. 100% socialized so you can take her everywhere and do everything. If her training is going well in dog classes (obedience so she's reliable). If you know how she is reliable when you meet ANY dogs. And when you meet ANY people. Cats? Horses? Etc.....

Then you may want to think about adding another dog.

Though, truthfully for me, I think I would take advantage of the one on one time and bonding you can have with just one dog. Because once you add another, it's never the same again. Why I like to take advantage of one at a time for a year or so (more  ) before adding another to the mix. Specially a puppy. 

Puppies are REAL time suckers and because they need to be watched and managed it means the older dogs are ignored. That's reality with a puppy. So I want to really feel my older dogs got their time in the 'sun' with me being the light of my life and single dog. Then add another later.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Juta said:


> Juta is 5 and a half now, I was thinking a 1.5 to 2 year old, Juta gets along well with other dogs, and people. She never had puppies and is real drawn to puppies, but I think a younger dog would be better than a puppy.


 
Thank you so much for adopting Juta at 5 years of age, that is so kind of you. 

I am so happy to hear that you are thinking about adopting another GSD, a young adult at that!!!!
I think that getting a 2 year old would be great for your 5 year old!

You are fantastic!

I fully support you and your decision, thank you for your kindness!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to agree with MaggieLeeRose...by only having Juta 4 months you should spend more time bonding with her, as well as making 100% sure that she is reliable in all situations. While she might be perfect now, you may not know about the next dog.

I did what you are considering and have to say this past year has not been easy. Between health, feeding, & training issues alone, it has broke the bank so to speak. The first dog I adopted had health issues, the 2nd had temperament issues and there has been a LOT of work to get to a point where I know we are going to be ok. Still need to do a TON of training with both dogs. Also my dogs have bonded to each other more so than to me. I spend time alone with each dog, walking, training, cuddling and bonding. 

I have learned a lot thru this process, and would not change it for anything, but there are things I wish I had considered prior to adopting my 2nd dog. You should give it an _enormous_ amount of thought before doing it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Speaking as a GSD rescuer, I'd have to think twice about adopting to someone that had adopted so recently. You really need more time to get to know your current dog and bond with her more.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah i'd wait a little longer than just 4 months. Even though he's five, he's still a baby in your home. Build a strong bond where you fully trust eachother and than go for that second adoption. I'd just hold off for now while you two are still getting to know eachother.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with the advice to wait. Juta sounds wonderful, and you sound like a wonderful owner, but still would be better to wait, for all the reasons mentioned above. Also, having Juta for only four months, you may be still in the "honeymoon" period with her, with more of her personality still to emerge as she settles in and lets her guards down. 

Wait until you know Juta very well, and have had her in a million different situations and environments so that when you do get another dog, you will know what personality would be a best match for her. 

I have about five years difference between my older rescue, and my 15 month old, and indeed you want to make sure that the first dog is well mannered, well trained and a good example for the new comer, as I guarantee you that a younger dog will copy the older dog's behaviour and learn a lot of behaviours, both good and bad, from the older dog. 

That said, when you do get around to looking for another dog (like in a year or so or more), I agree that a younger dog or puppy sounds like a good match for Juta, and since she is female, a male would be a good choice for a second dog - two females often don't get along, and serious fights can ensue.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, that makes alot of sense. will look at finding another one next spring, will probably look for a male
Thank you


----------

